# welche Straßenbereifung für Black Sin?



## der-JO (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da ich fast ausschließlich auf Straßen und Feldwegen unterwegs bin,
würde ich gerne die grobstolligen Nobby Nic loswerden.
Welche Reifen würdet Ihr denn empfehlen?

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## donprogrammo (2. Juni 2011)

Rocket Ron, leicht und schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-JO (2. Juni 2011)

dachte da eher an super moto 2.35 oder Maxxis HookWorm 2.5
Ich weiß das der Maxxis eigentlich viel zu schwer ist, schaut aber so gut aus ;-)
Würden die denn überhaupt auf das Bike passen?
Laut Radon sind ja max. 2.25 freigegeben!

Jochen

PS: Gibt es denn eine leichtere Alternative für den Maxxis HookWorm 2.5?
Was er kostet spielt keine Rolle ;-)


----------



## donprogrammo (4. Juni 2011)

ich würde schon bezweifeln, dass manche 2,25"er passen würden


----------



## der-JO (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir gestern die Big Apple 26x2.35 aufgezogen,
sind auch nicht breiter als die 2.25 Nobby Nic.
Seitdem ist auch das klirren und scheppern meiner Formula RX weg 

Jochen


----------

